
Ethereum’s Not-so-Smart Contracts - cryptoctopus
https://steemit.com/ethereum/@dantheman/ethereums-not-so-smart-contracts
======
cryptoctopus
>It is time we stopped pretending these platforms are trust free, and instead
recognize that we will always end up trusting someone with the power to fix
bugs. The power to fix bugs is the power to destroy.

I was talking about this with my dad. It feels like there is no way to escape
the Greek classics on political philosophy. Whenever decision making and
ressources are involved, we have to deal with politics and governance. In the
case of blockchain technology, the devs are the legislators, the "smart"
contracts the legislations, etc.

Blockchain forces us to reconsider the way we come to consensus but to this
day, we haven't been able to find an alternative to what was brought forward
thousands of years ago.

